# Alabama Prince Hall Masons Americanism Football Classic Established



## Mosaic (Jul 23, 2014)

http://bamastatesports.com/news/2014/7/22/FB_0722144140.aspx






BIRMINGHAM – Alabama State University and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Alabama announced the establishment of the Prince Hall Masons Americanism Football Classic Tuesday at the Sheraton Hotel Ballroom.

The two-year agreement was signed by Alabama State University President Dr. Gwendolyn Boyd and Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Alabama Grandmaster Corey D. Hawkins, Sr., Esq. KYGCH, 33°. This year's game will feature the Hornets hosting Texas Southern on Sept. 27 at 5 p.m. In 2015, Alabama State will host Grambling State on Sept. 19 at the New ASU Stadium.

"I look at this as a great opportunity as Black men to be role models to young men going to school trying to better themselves," Grandmaster Hawkins said. "Part of our mission statement is to present scholarships. This is an outstanding way for us to do so. We have to be more involved in our children's lives. In order to be a man, you must see a man, and I think this is an outstanding opportunity. I am thankful to Alabama State University for allowing us to partner with you. It's a blessing to have a school that's willing to do such."


----------



## Morris (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow. What a great idea. I grew up in Alabama and we love our football. 


Jeff


----------



## goomba (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Mosaic (Jul 23, 2014)

JMorris said:


> Wow. What a great idea. I grew up in Alabama and we love our football.
> 
> 
> Jeff



We sure do! 

What part of Sweet Home do you hail from?


----------



## Morris (Jul 23, 2014)

I grew up in the areas right outside of Dothan. I kind of bounced around those counties but my high school years were all in Columbia. 




Jeff


----------



## Gomabxi (Jul 28, 2014)

Being a Grambling Alumni, this is great news. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

